# Here kitty-kitty



## goooner (Jul 25, 2016)

As Old Hippy would say, along my path yesterday... This young cat just wanted to be rubbed, walked up to us and started rubbing up against me.


----------



## limr (Jul 25, 2016)

Gorgeous little sweetie! And I love the shot, too.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2016)

That should get an 'Awwwww' from Limr!


----------



## goooner (Jul 25, 2016)

limr said:


> Gorgeous little sweetie! And I love the shot, too.


Yes, was a beautiful young cat. Pity I'm not in her area more often. We were packing the car ready to leave, and I just grabbed the camera. Thought F4 might be a tad thin at this range, but it worked out ok. 



tirediron said:


> That should get an 'Awwwww' from Limr!


Close-lol


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2016)

tirediron said:


> That should get an 'Awwwww' from Limr!


Well... I blew that one!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 25, 2016)

Great shot. Wonderful color and clarity. Those eyes are cool as heck.


----------



## goooner (Jul 25, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Great shot. Wonderful color and clarity. Those eyes are cool as heck.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 27, 2016)

Like the shot cute kitty. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goooner (Jul 27, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Like the shot cute kitty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice shot


----------



## goooner (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 30, 2016)

Now that's a cutey!


----------



## goooner (Jul 31, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Now that's a cutey!


Definitely is.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 6, 2016)

That a cutie


----------



## goooner (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks


----------

